# Did the Doc get busted?!



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey everyone i was just about to place an order when i heard that dr. chronic got busted!??!     Is it true or just a rumor? :huh:  Please let me know with any info. Thanks.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 5, 2007)

i hope he didnt  i dont want my informationts to fly to USA


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 5, 2007)

Im not sure but that comes up about every couple months and never seems to be true. It may just be some of the lesser seedbanks trying to throw some orders there way. who knows Maybe someone will post the truth. slim.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 6, 2007)

No, he did not get busted. This is coming from the man himself!


----------



## stan (Mar 6, 2007)

If he did that may explain why none of his WW/NIRVANA SEEDS GERMINATED.Could also explain why he claims that hes never had any complaints...says mine is the first.
This just seems too unlikely,all industry have some problems.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 6, 2007)

stan said:
			
		

> If he did that may explain why none of his WW/NIRVANA SEEDS GERMINATED.Could also explain why he claims that hes never had any complaints...says mine is the first.
> This just seems too unlikely,all industry have some problems.


Hmmm...did you go to his site and pm him? On his own forum i've read complaints, which are usually resolved if the customer doesn't try to smear his name. I know how it feels...my last order I had crushed beans but I contacted him, behaved civil and the matter was resolved.


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the info.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 6, 2007)

so im complain # 2 then


----------



## aprilia (Mar 7, 2007)

Wait I can be complaint #3. None of my Ice germed.


----------



## fatman (Mar 7, 2007)

im still happy
   hope the good dr. is ok.made 1st order no problems went perfect.made 2nd order got no confirmation ........so i e mail the doc n he said he has  not seen payment.next day here comes one half the order.not seen 2nd half.am still happy.made 3rd order........no confirmatiopn.just hopeing for the best now.but i still think the doc is one of the best.gl doc
                                                 fatman
          ps the doc is very profesional,n acts that way


----------

